# New Marbled Red M-edge



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Has anyone recieved the new marbled red cover? is it actually marbled and close in color to the picture? From reading various threads - I know the green and blue were not like pictured so not sure of the red.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

TM said:


> Has anyone recieved the new marbled red cover? is it actually marbled and close in color to the picture? From reading various threads - I know the green and blue were not like pictured so not sure of the red.


TM I think someone received one yesterday and there was a picture posted. It is somewhere in the Accessory Forum. Give me a minute, I will see if I can find it for you.

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Look in It's Here, My New M-Edge Cover and see if that is the one you are talking about. Let me know.

Linda


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Linda - I think that is a picture from Amazon and not a picture of the actual cover recieved.  At least it looks just like on the website - maybe they did get one color right though...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

TM I have the old M-edge executive leather red cover and love it. It is a nice shade of red, almost a cherry red and lined in gray. Hope that helps.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TM said:


> Thanks Linda - I think that is a picture from Amazon and not a picture of the actual cover recieved. At least it looks just like on the website - maybe they did get one color right though...


My fault, not Lynda's I was trying to add the link for the cover, got confused!

Betsy


----------



## lucky (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the new marbled red M-edge leather cover.  It is not as marbled as the website photo.  It is slightly marbled and a nice cherry red color. I like it better than the photo on Amazon, it is nicer in person.

wlachance


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been reading a lot of questions lately about leather color and how it doesn't match up to what is in the photos.  It seems like the questions stem from people not really understanding leather.  

Here's my abbreviated leather spiel from when I sold leather furniture...

We tend to forget that this was an animal at one time.  Think about your own skin.  Just like us, this cow had stretch marks, rough spots, and even scars.  All of those spots will take color differently.  Just like we are all different, every hide will be unique both in markings and coloration.  Leather has pores, it will absorb oils.  As you use it, it will slowly start to change color and develop a rich patina.  Every piece is one of a kind.  Good quality leather will not be perfect.  

There are perfect leathers out there, they have been patched and buffed and painted instead of aniline dyed.  By the time, the manufacturer is done making them perfect, they almost feel like vinyl.  If that is what you want, save your money and purchase vinyl.

M-edge is using some very nice quality leathers.  I think the above statements about leather apply here.  I agree that their photos are not the best. The nature of leather makes it impossible for every case to be identical in coloration or markings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> I've been reading a lot of questions lately about leather color and how it doesn't match up to what is in the photos. It seems like the questions stem from people not really understanding leather.
> 
> Here's my abbreviated leather spiel from when I sold leather furniture...
> 
> ...


Nicely stated sebat. Thanks! I have an old leather couch that I absolutely love and the patina is beautiful! I think leather looks better with age.

Linda


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I feel better about the red case now - what had concerned me was that for the green and blue they were really different than the photos (shade and not marbled). I know each peice of leather is different, but wanted it to at least slightly resemble the picture and be marbled).


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the Marbled Ruby. It looks very much like the pic on the website. Hope this helps.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks - it does. Seems there are les problems with the red then the blue and green.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> I've been reading a lot of questions lately about leather color and how it doesn't match up to what is in the photos. It seems like the questions stem from people not really understanding leather.
> 
> Here's my abbreviated leather spiel from when I sold leather furniture...
> 
> ...


Additional problems with the colors you see on web sites is the way the photo was taken (lighting, shadows, etc.), software used to make the photo usable on the web, resolution, video card in your computer, and on, and on. The norm is to get a product that doesn't quite look like it did on the web. The unusual would be to get one that looks exactly like it did on the web site.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Additional problems with the colors you see on web sites is the way the photo was taken (lighting, shadows, etc.), software used to make the photo usable on the web, resolution, video card in your computer, and on, and on. The norm is to get a product that doesn't quite look like it did on the web. The unusual would be to get one that looks exactly like it did on the web site.


Thanks. I was planning to post this next but you beat me to it. 

We also all perceive color differently. After the age of 40 we start to slowly lose our color perception.

When I was in college we did a project where we were required to find an item that identically matched a specified color sample. In a room full of 20 interior design students, very few of us had items that were the exact same color.

According to color theory, reds are one of the easiest colors for us to see. Blue happens to be the hardest color. I don't remember where green falls on the scale but I think it's probably somewhere right below blue.

This could be another reason why everyone says the blue and green covers are off but the red ones is pretty accurate.


----------

